# coram te feci



## geekaprendiendo

_Tibi soli peccávi, et malum coram te feci: ut justificéris in sermónibus tuis, et vincas cum judicáris__. (Salmo 51, en o__tra versión sale como 50)_He visto algunas traducciones por ahí en Internet donde a veces traducen el "et malum coram te faci" como "he hecho lo que es malo para ti (he hecho lo que repruebas, igual que la del traductor-autor del documento que compartió el usuario Quiviscumque en mi "hilo" anterior)" y también como "he hecho lo malo ante tus ojos".

¿Por qué esas diferencias? ¿Acaso el "coram te feci" puede INCLUIR AMBOS SENTIDOS? ¿Y aquel quien tradujo así lo hizo deliberadamente a fin de tener ambos sentidos? 

Desde ya les cuento  que para "evitar escoger uno corriendo el riesgo de equivocarme", decidí traducirlo como "y *lo malo ante ti he hecho" para "abarcar ambos sentidos" (lo que repruebas - en frente de ti).*
_________________________________________________________________
Off-topic: 

¿Este "doble" sentido ocurre también en el hebreo original? ¿o es que acaso solo la traducción latina es -¿deliberadamente?- "imprecisa"?

En el hebreo (se lee de derecha a izquierda), dice así: לְךָ לְבַדְּךָ | חָטָאתִי וְהָרַע "בְּעֵינֶיךָ" עָשִׂיתִי :לְמַעַֽן־ תִּצְדַּק בְּדָבְרֶךָ תִּזְכֶּה בְשָׁפְטֶֽךָ

* "בְּעֵינֶיךָ"*


Espero sus respues**tas gracias de an**temano.*


----------



## wandle

*coram te * means 'before you' or 'in your presence'. This is straightforward when applied to a human person.
However, what does it mean when applied to a person who is supposed to be omniscient and omnipresent?

According to that belief, all deeds everywhere at all times are done equally in God's presence.

If therefore this expression is intended to distinguish some deeds from others, one may argue that that can only be done by distinguishing deeds according to their character. On that basis, the meaning is equivalent to 'what is wrong according to your judgement'. Having arrived at that interpretation, a translator may very well prefer the phrase 'in your eyes', in order to return as closely as possible to the original physical image.

This comment, of course, applies to the Latin considered on its own.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Entonces ¿"coram te" abarca ambos sentidos? ¿Aún seguimos estando en este dilema, no? Hablo únicamente de esas palabras en latín, porque puede que en el hebreo sea preciso, pero esto no lo sé porque aún nadie me lo confirma. 

La duda sigue.  ¿Abarca a ambos sentidos o no? ¿Ese dilema es inherente en la traducción latina del "coram te"?

Agradezco mucho sus esfuerzos.


----------



## fdb

In Ps 51,4 the Hebrew has “in thine eyes” (bʻenèkò), but the Greek and Latin have “face to face with thee” (ἐνώπιόν σου, coram te).


----------



## geekaprendiendo

jeje  Gracias por la traducción hebrea, y sí sabía que decían "a tus ojos", pero esa traducción podría malinterpretarse. Es que incluso "a tus ojos" puede significar también en español *ambos sen**tidos: *el primer sentido del que yo hablo mucho, "lo que *consideras* malo..."; y el segundo, "lo malo *delan**te de **ti* he hecho".  Es por eso que solo necesito alguien que solamente confirme esto. 

El problema está en que todavía *nadie me dice de forma explíci**ta *que si ése "en (a) tus ojos" (hebreo) o "coram te" (latino) significa únicamente 1 sentido exacto o "ambos" sentidos (lo que *consideras *malo -1-, lo malo delante de ti -2-).


Aunque el hecho de que traduzcas la frase latina con el inglés "face to face with thee" _me da a en__tender (implíci__tamen__te) _que se refiere a un "cara a cara", o sea, a "un solo sentido" (y lo malo *delan**te de **ti* he hecho -2-) y *no* a ambos.


¿Alguien que diga (pero de forma explícita por favor  ) si la frase latina se refiere a un sentido o es que deja lugar a ambos?

P.D.: Si desean, pueden responder también si la frase hebrea deja lugar a ambos sentidos. Quizá la frase hebrea sí se refiere a "un solo sentido" y no a ambos. ¿No sé, ustedes lo saben? 

Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Coram *deriva de *os *'rostro, cara, boca' y se refiere claramente a 'estar en presencia de'. No se puede entender como 'a juicio tuyo'. El mismo caso  es elde ἐνώπιον de la traducción griega. El doble sentido del que hablas (para mí sólo hay uno, _en tu presencia_, es decir,_ sin poder ocultarme de tí_) sería más un resultado de la traducción que un  hecho en el original.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Gracias  entonces la traducción mostrada aquí http://www.mercaba.org/mediafire/alonso schoekel, luis - salmos 01-72.pdf está mal.

Contra ti solo pequé,
cometí la maldad que repruebas

Entonces, creo que escogeré la traducción "y lo malo *frente a ti* he hecho".


----------

